# Switch Mosfet



## Francisco Galarza (May 2, 2007)

Hola, necesito ayuda con un proyecto.
Necesito activar dos mosfet a partir de una señal ttl o cmos, cualquiera.
Tengo que saturar (no se si se usa este termino con mosfets o solo con bjt) uno que está llevaría la corriente a masa y uno que lleve corriente desde +Vcc.

Me gustaría usar los IRFZ44 ya que tengo algunos y son baratos y de bastante corriente.

Por ahora tengo en mente experimentar con un PWM, pero me gustaría saber como activar mosfets para cualquier aplicacion.

Este es el circuito que usaria con BJT, a ver si se entiende un poco mejor lo que quiero


----------



## canales (May 3, 2007)

Hola Francisco.

El término saturación y corte se usa para todos los tipos de transistores. El circuito que posteastes se puede hacer bien con dos mosfets, uno canal N y otro canal P. Los inversores no son necesarios para la activación o desactivación de ambos transistores, ya que si la entrada es positiva activa al mosfet de canal N, y si es cero o negativa activa al mosfet canal P. 

Buen dia.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 3, 2007)

canales dijo:
			
		

> Hola Francisco.
> 
> El término saturación y corte se usa para todos los tipos de transistores. El circuito que posteastes se puede hacer bien con dos mosfets, uno canal N y otro canal P. Los inversores no son necesarios para la activación o desactivación de ambos transistores, ya que si la entrada es positiva activa al mosfet de canal N, y si es cero o negativa activa al mosfet canal P.
> 
> Buen dia.



Hola, puse esos inversores por poner que la señal venía de algún lado.
Ahora, ¿podés postear un diagrama de como sería si no es mucha molestia?
Otra cosa, ¿se puede hacer con dos del mismo tipo? es que tengo varios IRFZ44 que son baratos. Busqué el "complementario" y no existe o por lo menos no lo encontré

Edit: ah! recien vi que le recomendaste un libro de electronica basica a uno.
¿Conocés alguno de transistores efecto de campo?


----------



## Nilfred (May 17, 2007)

¡Juaz!
Sin querer ya te respondí en tu elevador de 12v a 20v...
Vienen hechos los drivers para MOSFET-N, esto se debe a que existe una diferencia de precio substancial con los MOSFET-P.
Es la 3ra vez que respondo lo mismo el día de hoy:
LM5102 High Voltage Half-Bridge Gate Driver with Programmable Delay


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 16, 2009)

disculpen como hago los calculos para hacer que el mosfet se comporta como switch...les agradeceria si me ayudan en eso


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 16, 2009)

para q un transistor se comporte como un interruptor o switch o compuerta. en su entrada debe tener un pulso cuadrado. forma de onda cudrada o pulsos TTL. ON y OFF, 1 y 0. de esa forma se comporta como interruptor.


----------



## Patico21 (Ene 16, 2009)

gracias por contestar verdad si eso si lo sabia despues de leer un poco mas pero lo que me hace fata es poder calcular un mosfet el que tengo es el BS170 con voltaje de compuerta de 5v ese es el pulso cuadrado que le hago con un 555 y quiero colocarle en drenador 5v para que se encienda un led nada mas(creo que ese es un principio para lo que mas adelante vere en electronica de potencia)  para que entre en esas condiciones...debe haber unas condiciones adicionales para tomar en cuenta bueno eso creo...si me ayudarias donde poder encontrar información o me ayudas con un ejemplo te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## catjosep (May 21, 2010)

Como puedo hacer para que un MOSFET me conduzca a 12V DC y por debajo de este no conduzca? Hay que hacer algun circuito en especial? O bien existe algun MOSFET con estas características?

La intención es la de substituir un relé por el MOSFET.


Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## dte201 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola!

La verdad soy nuevo en esto y tengo conocimientos muy básicos sobre MOSFET.  Lo que sucede es que tengo que controlar unos motores de CC que funcionan a 24 V y son de 150 Watts. La idea es activarlos y desactivarlos mediante las señales digitales provenientes de un microcontrolador. La corriente nominal de estos motores se encuentra entre los 6  y 7 amperios. Debido a que puede haber picos de corriente de aproximadamente el doble de estos valores, se me ocurre utilizar transistores MOSFET, debido a que se que éstos pueden soportar alto amperaje. Sin embargo, me sería muy útil si alguien me pudiera ayudar con el diseño del circuito, para que los transistores se saturen y no disipen mucha potencia, e igualmente que si los pueda activar con las señales del microcontrolador.

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 22, 2011)

el mosfet puede ser el irfz44n.... (es muy comun)



el cuadrito antes de la resistencia de 20 Ohms va al micro (la resistencia puede ser de 22 Ohms o la comercial mas proxima)


----------



## rodri_go100 (Nov 23, 2011)

Hola dte201,

Para que tu mosfet (o conjuto de ellos) no disipe mucha potencia al controlar un motor, deberás hacerte con un driver adecuado, que sea capaz de cargar la capacidad de puerta rápidamente, para ello existen multitud de integrados que realizan esta función, yo uso los del fabricante Maxim, y van bastante bien, ten en cuenta tambien de poner el diodo en antiparalelo, y una red snubber en paralelo con el mosfet, ya que al ser un motor es una carga fuertemente inductiva y es el peor caso para un mosfet.

Si omites todo esto, verás como con poca corriente el mosfet sale ardiendo y quemaras uno tras otro sin darte cuenta, y dirás ¿porque este mosfet que aguanta 60A se quema si pasan solo 4A?

Saludos


----------



## caifan (Jul 17, 2012)

rodri_go100 dijo:


> Hola dte201,
> 
> Para que tu mosfet (o conjuto de ellos) no disipe mucha potencia al controlar un motor, deberás hacerte con un driver adecuado, que sea capaz de cargar la capacidad de puerta rápidamente, para ello existen multitud de integrados que realizan esta función, yo uso los del fabricante Maxim, y van bastante bien, ten en cuenta tambien de poner el diodo en antiparalelo, y una red snubber en paralelo con el mosfet, ya que al ser un motor es una carga fuertemente inductiva y es el peor caso para un mosfet.
> 
> ...




rodri_go100, nesecito algo de tu ayuda, estoy batallando con un puente h a mosfets, veras al inicio no sabia como switchar los mosfets ya que no habia trabajado con ellos antes, despues de algo de investigacion logre comprender la manera correcta de switcharlos, ahora tengo un puente h que maneja 52 volts, en la parte alta usa mosfets CH-P IRF 9540 y en la parte baja usa mosfets CH-N IRF540, con los mosfets de abajo no tengo problemas para activar sus compuertas ya que la referencia de tierra son los cero volts, los mosfets de arriva tengo que activarlos con voltajes de 32 a 52 volts con respecto de tierra, el problema se agrava ya que esta señal de 32-52 volts tiene que ser pwm, tengo que obtener ésta señal a partir de un pwm TTL, tienes algun circuito, ejemplo  o algo que me pueda guiar ?????

gracias !!!!


----------

